# Fort Worth?



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new on CS, and I was wondering if there are any Fort Worth herfers out there. Thanks.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Yup there are a bunch in cowtown. We also have a very active group over here in Dallas...we herf 2x a month and you are always welcome to come on over.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in Denton and get together with a few guys around DFW every now and then.


----------



## Thug Na$ty (Oct 1, 2008)

Always looking to share a smoke. Lemme know if you wanna set something up. Pops is always fun.


----------

